# disbudding iron



## blessedbountyfarm (Nov 14, 2012)

I been looking at disbudding irons and am trying to decide what size tip we need- our nubians are bred to a nigerian dwarf so we will have mini nubians. I am seeing mixed opinions on what size tip to use-

Heidi


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I use a Rhinehart X30 on minis and full size kids. But yes, you will find everyone has their favorite for different reasons. I think as long as the iron is hot enough and you understand where to burn when you are disbudding, you can use different kinds and still be successful.


----------



## blessedbountyfarm (Nov 14, 2012)

I have been looking at the X30... but I think I had a choice of 1/2 or 1/4 inch on the tip?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I go with the bigger tip. I got too many scurs with the smaller. I also do the figure 8 pattern. Some of those minis have really broad horn bases.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

In goatkeeping 101 I have photos of my retrofitted iron. I have a Rhinehart 50 which allows you to replace the whole tip. We then use a 3/4 inch brass bushing, thick walled, so you are not just burning the edge of the hornbud, but around it, so no scurs. After burning and copper circle, then use the side of the burner to burn inside the circle you made. Vicki


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I use an X-50 too..


----------



## blessedbountyfarm (Nov 14, 2012)

Are there any pros/cons between X50 and X30? Is the 3/4 tip too big for mini nubians? It sounds like the 1/2 inch might be the best size. We are newbies and I want to make sure we get the best fit so we don't mess this up!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

X-50 is heavier - I have been told some don't like it because of that..but I don't see that as being a problem - a 10 year old girl has used it here. I think the heavier tip retains heat better.

Other disadvantage I think the x-50 may be a few dollars more to buy...


----------



## blessedbountyfarm (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have disbudded all breeds and bred Miniature LaManchas, I use the same tip for all. In fact there is zero difference in any of the breeds diameter of their horns at the base. Nubian high multiples have to be done later rather than sooner, but add the ND into the mix and you had best get them done on a swiss breed schedule, sooner. The horn base is simply not 1/2 and inch and it is why, without lifting the tip, reburning in a figure 8 or cloverleaf pattern on the head, that you get scurs, mostly in bucks, but a lot of does. Vicki


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

We use the x-50 with the larger tip on both NDs and Mini LaManchas. And like Vicki said- my bucklings are done absolutely no later than 7 days old. I usually do it on day 5, but we regularly have ND buckling that have palpable horn buds at birth.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I have the X30. If I had it to do again I would have got the X50. I think it takes longer to get a good burn than people describe with the X50. I learned here not to use and extension cord. That's important cause it doesn't get as hot. Doing a figure 8 with the 1/2 inch tip goes nearly straight across the little heads, so it seems sufficient. But sometimes the bucks get little scurs around the edges, so maybe a bigger tip could help. The X30 is a cattle dehorner that you screw smaller tips too. I take the edge of the cattle part and burn the centers down flat.


----------

